# Can secondary applicant travel before primary applicant?



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Yesterday I got a grant (SC190). But i've a problem here. Primary applicant is my wife and I'm her dependent (Secondary Applicant). I got a PR with condition of 8515 not marry before first entry. 

Now I want to travel alone and make the arrangements for my wife before she is coming. Is it possible? Can I enter in Australia without my wife? She will be joining with me in couple of months. 

Pls shed some light on this guys. 

Regards,
Naresh


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Naresh,

Can you elaborate on condition 8515 & also if you can share your timeliness


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, since you have your own visa you should be eligible to travel. However, as Oz has done away with physical stamping in the passports, the grant letter becomes crucial. 

You can also pay 5000rs for Oz high commission in New Delhi and get your PPT stamped (physical visa), that should be more convenient than the grant letter. Hope this helps.


----------



## arsyeed (Jun 28, 2013)

in Sub Class 190 Can dependent (Husband ) Enter / Travel first and Principal applicant (Wife) and Kids after with in given time as per visa grant letter ?


----------



## arsyeed (Jun 28, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I got a grant (SC190). But i've a problem here. Primary applicant is my wife and I'm her dependent (Secondary Applicant). I got a PR with condition of 8515 not marry before first entry.
> 
> ...


My consultant in Pakistan told me Yes , secondary / dependent visa holder can Travel alone and after proper arrangements his family can come , no issue . but he is unable to provide any authentic source of this information . if you have confirmation plz let me know .

Regards,


----------

